# just wanted to show em



## daddyo (Jul 17, 2009)

even with the crappy weather,and the early sexing, the messed up growth patterns...
they all seem pretty healthy :hubba:
but would you know it, i go to the "back-o-garage" grow... WHITE FLIES!!
bass turds!:holysheep:

none out on the free range ones, just them little popper dudes that are there every year.
i'll go tomorrow and get me a bottle of FF dont bug me.  

the two on the right, behind the garage are BC Sweet tooth, all the rest are BC AK-47s


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice girls you got there Daddyo, I can feel you on the weather its been a nightmare in my neck of the woods as well! Keep us posted!


                                                         Phatpharmer


----------



## daddyo (Jul 18, 2009)

so.. wadda yo u know about white flies?
yesterday i shook the girls and a cloud of em come flying off,
today, i go check for them... not a one to be found??!!
ok, maybe 2 or 3, but that was it... weird.
wonder if it would still be prudent to spray for them....
opinions?
the sweet tooth have some good budding going on, next feeding i'll give them some tiger bloom and beastie bloom, kinda jumping into the FF feed schedual mid stream here, but ey. 
the AKs i'll give them a little more time, then switch the nutes.
if all goes well....WOOT!!


----------



## FlyingNatural (Jul 18, 2009)

Good Stuff dude  Hopefully the flie problem gets under control before your buds become flypaper  Although smokin' flies never hurt no-one  Keep up the good work my man
Stay Cool


----------



## leafminer (Jul 18, 2009)

Nicotine spray. Or ... since they are outside I would probably hang one of those yellow plastic insect killer strips in the middle of them.


----------



## daddyo (Aug 4, 2009)

mmmm, starting to look real good.
gotta love that FoxFarms. :hubba:


----------



## daddyo (Aug 14, 2009)

mmmm, these are starting to look good....
six weeks at least to go... gonna be a tough wait!  :watchplant:   :hairpull:


----------



## gasman (Aug 14, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 14, 2009)

Don't the trampled down ferns make you a bit nervous when it comes to the level of stealth?  I always have a nervous feeling about the growth around my plants being beaten to the ground.  Hm.  Well, I guess there is nothing we can do about it...


----------



## daddyo (Aug 14, 2009)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Don't the trampled down ferns make you a bit nervous when it comes to the level of stealth?  I always have a nervous feeling about the growth around my plants being beaten to the ground.  Hm.  Well, I guess there is nothing we can do about it...


which ferns? the ones behind my garage? lol
or the woods, where someone would have to be extremely lucky to find them, as the place they are you gotta cross private properties to get to. no one goes out there. posted, so no hunting either  which is fine because it is right behind my properties.
besides, the ferns make it easier for lil buggers to jump on my girlies!

so i guess not stealth so much as "out of the way"


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 14, 2009)

Ah, OK.  Well, I guess your setup is a little different than mine.  Well, actually, I think mine is very unique.  Anyways, props dude.  Looks like a lot of people are getting some nice fuzz going on their plants now. :ccc:


----------



## daddyo (Aug 30, 2009)

mmmm starting to look real yummy, and they smell so sweet.
im starting to get antsy!  lol


----------



## UCanDoIt (Aug 30, 2009)

Awesome looking Bro...FF definately is now forever a big part of my life


----------



## maineharvest (Aug 30, 2009)

Those last pics are great!


----------

